# Getting from York to Whitby via the NYMR



## Bungle73 (Jul 16, 2011)

When I go back to York in September I'm planning on doing a day trip to Whitby, and I'd like to take the opportunity ot travel on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway.  I know the NYMR starts at Pickering so I need to make my way from York to there.  I understand there's a bus that goes there, but I'm a bit worried I won't know when to get off since I don't know the area.

Also in order to get back to Pickering in time to catch the bus back to York I think I may need to make use of both the NYMR and the National Rail service; are there any problems in doing this? Will I need to purchase separate tickets?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2011)

yes


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> When I go back to York in September I'm planning on doing a day trip to Whitby, and I'd like to take the opportunity ot travel on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway.  I know the NYMR starts at Pickering so I need to make my way from York to there.  I understand there's a bus that goes there, but I'm a bit worried I won't know when to get off since I don't know the area.
> 
> Also in order to get back to Pickering in time to catch the bus back to York I think I may need to make use of both the NYMR and the National Rail service; are there any problems in doing this? Will I need to purchase separate tickets?


It's a grand railway!

This might be more useful than Pickman's effort:
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTo...YMR_and_bus-York_North_Yorkshire_England.html


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, and my pics form the NYMR:

















http://www.urban75.org/photos/yorkshire/north-yorkshire-moors-railway.html


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks, Ed. 

Nice pics btw.  I saw your piece before, including the bit about them calling Levisham "Lewisham".


----------



## bmd (Jul 16, 2011)

Bungle73 said:


> When I go back to York in September I'm planning on doing a day trip to Whitby, and I'd like to take the opportunity ot travel on the North Yorkshire Moors Railway.  I know the NYMR starts at Pickering so I need to make my way from York to there.  I understand there's a bus that goes there, but I'm a bit worried I won't know when to get off since I don't know the area.



You'll be taking the Coastliner. The drivers are used to tourists getting on and asking them to give them a shout when their stop is coming up, so do that. If you don't want to do that then get off at the stop after the roundabout. You'll go past the 'This is Pickering' sign, up a road for about 300 yards, past a couple of petrol stations and there's the roundabout. It's signposted from there.



> Also in order to get back to Pickering in time to catch the bus back to York I think I may need to make use of both the NYMR and the National Rail service; are there any problems in doing this? Will I need to purchase separate tickets?



Hmm, not sure but I think the Coastliner would be your best bet back to York.


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> You'll be taking the Coastliner. The drivers are used to tourists getting on and asking them to give them a shout when their stop is coming up, so do that. If you don't want to do that then get off at the stop after the roundabout. You'll go past the 'This is Pickering' sign, up a road for about 300 yards, past a couple of petrol stations and there's the roundabout. It's signposted from there.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, not sure but I think the Coastliner would be your best bet back to York.


Thanks. 

Looking at the Trip Advisor thread Ed posted, it looks like my best bet would be taking the bus one way and the NYMR the other.  Someone in that thread suggested to the OP to get the bus from York to Whitby, then get the NYMR back to Pickering and a bus to York from there; that might be my best bet, since then I won't have to worry about where to get off, and apparently the views to be had from the bus are better than those from the railway.


----------



## janeb (Aug 17, 2011)

Appreciate there is a 1/30 chance that you'll actually be in York on 1st September but if you are another really good trip is the Scarborough Spa steam train trip between York & Scarborough

http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/Scarborough.cfm

As far as I can see 1st September is the last trip this season.  If by any chance this is one of the days you are here, then do the trip and also go to Peasholme Park in Scarborough for the naval warfare battle

http://www.peasholmpark.com/content/view/9/9/

Did this combined trip with friends last year and one of the best days I'd had in ages


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 17, 2011)

janeb said:


> Appreciate there is a 1/30 chance that you'll actually be in York on 1st September but if you are another really good trip is the Scarborough Spa steam train trip between York & Scarborough
> 
> http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/Scarborough.cfm
> 
> ...


I don't go until the 12th.


----------



## janeb (Aug 18, 2011)

. Next time maybe?


----------

